# How to disassemble a laptop.



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I just started a new website. This site will provide instructions how to disassemble laptops. I already created guides for: 
*Toshiba Satellite 1415
Toshiba Satellite 1805
Toshiba Satellite 2435
Toshiba Satellite P25
Toshiba Satellite M35X
Toshiba Satellite A60/A65
Toshiba Satellite A70/A75*
Ill continue creating new teardown guides with pictures on weekly basis (not only for Toshibas). 
Is it useful for you?
Check it out: irisvista.com/tech/index.htm


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think that could be very useful set of guides - certainly if you can get hold of the replacement bits.
Do you intend to keep them FREE or is your plan after you get interest and lots of visitors to your site to start to charge for the info ???


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

cj,

Took a look at your site, and liked the photo steps you provide a lot. I've taken apart an HP laptop, and now have another HP that I have not had to mess with yet 

Hope that if I ever do, that you've got a layout for a ZV5000 !!!


----------



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

Neet dude. Tech me how to disassemble my Portege 3080CT!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Excellent site!

Well done.


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

cool site.

i always enjoyed taking laptops apart.

your guids are easier to understand.

theres lots of people that i know, who will find this website very usefull.

if would be cool if i can post a link to your site on my site 

my 2 sites are

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze2241e/ (my anime wallpaper site)

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze2241e/tips (my tips site but has mainly turned into the firefox adblock place because people say that i have best adblock list for firefox's adblock, blocks 100% of all banner ads.)


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

inuyasha320 said:


> cool site.
> 
> i always enjoyed taking laptops apart.
> 
> ...


I like the idea "if would be cool if i can post a link to your site on my site"


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

I posted couple new teardown guides with pictures:
How to disassemble *Toshiba Tecra A1* notebook:
http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaA1/tecraA1_1.htm

How to replace CPU cooling fan in *Toshiba Satellite 1805*:
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba1805/sat1805_CPU.htm

More guides are coming. I think the next would be Toshiba Tecra TE2100.

I hope its useful for you.

Disassemble and repair Toshiba notebooks. New guides.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

etaf said:


> i think that could be very useful set of guides - certainly if you can get hold of the replacement bits.
> Do you intend to keep them FREE or is your plan after you get interest and lots of visitors to your site to start to charge for the info ???


I plan to keep it free. May be in the future I'll place "Donate" button. I think it would be fair.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

good to know :smile:


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Every 3-4 years my company discards 50-75 old laptops (after the depreciation period has expired). I get boxes of these, test them, and then get a few that work and a few that need some work. I then donate the repaired units after I clean them up and reformat them. I could sure have used a take-down guide on the Toshiba 2250XCDS. Still could as a matter of fact as I fixed up one and gave it to my wife. She uses it on weekend trips/vacations to play the simple little games that she enjoys. Stores her digital camera files until we get back home and checks her email etc. I managed to get about 6 or 7 out of the last batch that were worth fixing up and donating. I put your site in my "Favorites" and check back now and then. Thanks.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

alwrmc said:


> Every 3-4 years my company discards 50-75 old laptops (after the depreciation period has expired). I get boxes of these, test them, and then get a few that work and a few that need some work. I then donate the repaired units after I clean them up and reformat them. I could sure have used a take-down guide on the Toshiba 2250XCDS. Still could as a matter of fact as I fixed up one and gave it to my wife. She uses it on weekend trips/vacations to play the simple little games that she enjoys. Stores her digital camera files until we get back home and checks her email etc. I managed to get about 6 or 7 out of the last batch that were worth fixing up and donating. I put your site in my "Favorites" and check back now and then. Thanks.


I'll keep posting new guides. :up:


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

New guide is ready: 
Disassembling Toshiba Tecra TE2100.
http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaTE2100/tecraTE2100_1.htm
Good luck.


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

If I could put in a request, I may soon be needing to know how to replace a DVD-ROM in a Toshiba Satellite 1800.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

One more guide with pictures is ready.
*Toshiba Satellite 1800*. I believe, a lot of people have this model.
Oh man, it was a long ride. 40 PICTURES!!!
Next week Ill try to take pictures from Toshiba Satellite P25 (thats a big one).
Youll find this guide here: http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba1800/satellite1800_1.htm

Good luck! :up:


----------



## Tisdale (Aug 31, 2005)

Fantastic site. Congrats :up: Will you be doing Compaq Presario R3210CA? Want to add RAM.


----------



## Mike71 (Oct 24, 2005)

Excellent site :up: 

I hope you do some Sony laptops !!!

I'd like to upgrade the Ram in my VGN-B55G

 

regards,

mike


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

SWEET! Now I know how to take the DVD-ROM out of my Toshiba. I never would have even contemplated going in under the keyboard.

Now all I need to do is figure out what kind of replacement drive will work with this computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably the one from toshiba that has the same part number!


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

Actually I was kind of hoping it would be possible to upgrade to a burner, not having one is a pain in the ***.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have a compaq laptop evoN610C which had a burner on it, i also have a compaq n600 which did not have a burner just an straght CD player.
I tried swapping them around and the burner worked in the other machine.
it may however, be worth talking to toshiba direct


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, I've been thinking I might give them a call. There's a sweet little dual layer DVD burner for around $100 I've been looking at on eBay for a couple of weeks. I've been hoping I might be able to make that one work. 

The only real beef I've had over the last few years with Toshiba is that they have no online support, which I prefer. Instead I have to phone in and sit and wait on hold. Which I find annoying.


----------



## spazticjoe (Oct 26, 2005)

Your site is amazing. I just cleaned the heatsink on a Satellite A75, and it actually works again. Because your site is amazing. The dust bunnies' reign of terror has ended. If you're looking for anyone to make babies with, my friend has just volunteered herself.


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

Wow, now that's gratitude.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

spazticjoe said:


> Your site is amazing. I just cleaned the heatsink on a Satellite A75, and it actually works again. Because your site is amazing. The dust bunnies' reign of terror has ended. If you're looking for anyone to make babies with, my friend has just volunteered herself.


Thanks bro. Appreciate it. What is your girlfriends phone number?


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just finished instructions for *Toshiba Satellite P25*.
The guide for this unit is here: http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaP25/SatelliteP25_1.htm
I guess, next would be Toshiba Tecra 9100.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Toshiba Tecra 9100* guide is ready.
Its here: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba9100/disassembly/tecra9100_1.htm
I like this unit, very easy to work on.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Time to branch out and add other brands.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all,
*Toshiba Portege 4010* disassembly guide with instructions is ready.
You will find it here: http://tech.irisvista.com/laptops/Toshiba4010/portege4010_1.htm


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Toshiba Tecra S1*.
New guide with instructions.
How to disassemble and repair.
Youll find the instructions here: http://tech.irisvista.com/laptops/ToshibaS1/tecraS1_1.htm


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, I added three new disassembly guides with pictures:

*How to remove keyboard. Toshiba Satellite A55*

*How to remove LCD screen. Toshiba Satellite M55*

*Remove laptop LCD screen. Toshiba Tecra A3*

Good luck.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all,
I posted new guides

*Toshiba Satellite A25. How to access, remove and upgrade memory modules.*

*Toshiba Satellite M35X. How to remove or replace LCD screen, display video cable, FL inverter.*

*Toshiba Satellite M45. Removing LCD screen and FL inverter board.*

*Toshiba Satellite P30. How to take apart laptop. *


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

^^Wow!! very nicely done!!


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Two more guides for you guys:

* How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A35 laptop and clean cooling fan.*

*How to disassemble Toshiba Tecra M2 notebook.*


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

I finished couple guides for tablet PC:

*Toshiba Portege M200 tablet PC. Removing LCD screen and replacing digitizer.* 

*How to dismantle Toshiba Portege M205 laptop. Toshiba tablet PC disassembly guide.*

And two more guide for older laptops:

*Toshiba Satellite 5105 guide. Removing and replacing video (VGA) board.*

*How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100. Repair laptop yourself instructions. *


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

New disassembly guides:

*How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A20 laptop and replace hinges.*

The second guide was created and submitted by user LilKevin715.

*Disassembling Toshiba Satellite L25 notebook and overclocking the CPU.*

Also, on my  home page I posted a link to the website with disassembly guides for Macintosh laptops.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks CJ. This should be stuck like it is on "other forums". I just had to track it down again. :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

will you be covering the Equium range - i just purchased a toshiba L20-197 today - so a take apart guide may come in useful next year when the warranty runs out  

took a while fo rme to find - bookmarked now


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Just want to say that your site has been rather useful to me in locating and removing the hard drive of a Toshiba Satellite laptop today.

Thanks! :up:


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

Three more guides on the First Day of 2006.

*Toshiba Satellite A15 notebook disassembly instructions.*

*How to remove and replace broken laptop hinges. Toshiba Satellite A45 manual.*

*How to take apart Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop yourself.*

Happy New Year!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> Thanks CJ. This should be stuck like it is on "other forums". I just had to track it down again. :up:


That's what "Favorites" in your browser is for!  If we stuck every thread that might be of interest to someone, we'd have nothing but pinned threads.


----------



## msgtgumby (Mar 12, 2003)

Any plans to do the Tecra 8100/8200 models by chance? It's a nice site.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

msgtgumby said:


> Any plans to do the Tecra 8100/8200 models by chance? It's a nice site.


I'll create a guide for this model if I get it for repair. 
I can give you a link for TECRA 8000 pdf. It might be useful for you.


----------



## msgtgumby (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks, I'll see if it's similar. I need to replace my LCD screen, but don't want to snap anything by mistake you know?

By the way, have you posted this link in the Toshiba newsgroup (japan.comp.toshiba)? They'd love it there. Thanks again.


----------



## geniek6 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a guide for a 1900 how can i send it to you?


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

geniek6 said:


> I have a guide for a 1900 how can i send it to you?


You can email me [email protected] (replace nospam with gmail.com)
Thanks.


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

More notebook disassembly guides.

*Toshiba Satellite P15. Clean heatsink and fix laptop overheating problem.*

*Toshiba Satellite M35. Take apart notebook. Do-It-Yourself instructions.*

*Toshiba Portege 3500 Tablet PC manual. How to remove and replace the soundboard.*


----------



## cj2600 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Toshiba Tecra S2. How to pull apart the laptop.*

*Toshiba Satellite M55. How to remove the motherboard and the LAN board.*


----------

